# British Mililtary Cemetery Dublin



## BillK (10 Aug 2007)

Would anyone know a contact number for the British Military Cemetery in Dublin?

I am trying to find my Grandfather's regimental number (he was ex RDF) and I believe he is buried there.
I have Googled without any success.

Thanks 
BillK


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Aug 2007)

Try ringing the British Embassy or maybe Fáilte Ireland. 

I have never heard of it. One would imagine that such a cemetery would have been the target for attacks over the years. 

Brendan


----------



## SandraD (10 Aug 2007)

You could also try Dept of Defence, they might know something. Is the one on Blackhorse Avenue an old British Cemetery and also one attached to the Royal Hospital in Kilmainham ?


----------



## Fingalian (10 Aug 2007)

Have you tried the link below for info?

http://www.greatwar.ie/


----------



## ClubMan (10 Aug 2007)

Brendan said:


> I have never heard of it. One would imagine that such a cemetery would have been the target for attacks over the years.


Nope - there's at least one (as mentioned above) on _Blackhorse Avenue, Dublin 7_ beside the _Phoenix Park _(near the _Cabra Gate_). I grew up near enough to it and now live just a little further away and never remember any attacks on or vandalism of it. It's looking particularly spick and span these days. There are also houses in _Cabra (Quarry Road) _whose construction was funded by the British for ex-army/_RAF _service personnel. My father was from nearby (old _Cabra_) and I asked him years ago if there was ever anything contentious about them and he said no. And don't forget the _Memorial Gardens, Islandbridge _which, while left to go a bit shabby until the 1980s, were never the focus of any atavistic anti-_British/English _actions as far as I know.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Aug 2007)

Well I learn something new every day on AAM

Brendan


----------



## BillK (11 Aug 2007)

It's the one on Blackhorse Avenue I believe as I was told it was near Phoenix Park.
I live in England so I don't have telephone directories for Ireland; any assisstance with phone numbers would be much appreciated.


----------



## SandraD (11 Aug 2007)

Try this link it might be useful

http://www.interment.net/data/ireland/dublin/grangegorman/index.htm


----------



## gar123 (11 Aug 2007)

as far as i understand there is a officers graveyard attached to the grounds of the kilmainham hospital where the moma (museum of modern art ) of ireland is

good luck


----------



## BillK (12 Aug 2007)

Thanks SandraD; no luck this time.

gar 123, thanks, but the grandfather was not an officer.


----------



## z109 (12 Aug 2007)

You could try the British Embassy in Dublin: +353 1 2053700

BTW, the Irish phone books are available at:
www.eircom.net
Click on Phone book in the header.

Also BTW, the UK phone books are available on the net:
www.bt.com and click on the phone book link!

Just found [broken link removed] and this 

Thinking about it, aren't all overseas (from the UK) graves maintained by the Commonwealth War Graves Commission? They may be your best bet for a contact. They may outsource the maintenance to someone, if that is your reason for wanting to contact the graveyard.


----------



## SandraD (12 Aug 2007)

[broken link removed]

Also there is an e mail address on this page that might be able to help you
[broken link removed]

Best of luck, let us know how you get on


----------



## contemporary (13 Aug 2007)

try posting in the history section of
http://forum.irishmilitaryonline.com/


----------



## BillK (13 Aug 2007)

Thanks again to SandraD; I have emailed the CWGC and await a response.

Thanks also to yoganmahew for the eircom site and to Contemporary for the forum site.

I will keep you posted on how I get on.

BillK


----------



## BillK (15 Sep 2007)

I have been in touch with the Office of Public Works in Dublin and have visited the people who maintain the cemetery. They were able to find for me the plot number and provided a photocopy of the register entry.

What is suprising is that my cousin photocopied for me a letter written by our grandfather to our grandmother in April 1915 and gives his address as 3 RDF, Victory barracks, Cork. In the letter he makes reference to going off to fight the Turks, but in the cemetery register he is listed as "late Royal Lancashire Regiment".

I have now to access the National Archives site here in UK to try to track his service.

Thanks for all assistance.

BillK


----------



## ang1170 (15 Sep 2007)

That's great that you got the info.

Thanks for the update: this kind of stuff is fascinating.


----------



## aircobra19 (15 Sep 2007)

Keep the updates coming. Great to see where it goes.


----------



## SandraD (16 Sep 2007)

Thanks for the update. I am fascinated with tracing family too. I have just gone as far as I can tracing my dads family tree and am working on my mothers now

Best of luck with it, hope you find all you need to know


----------



## europhile (16 Sep 2007)

gar123 said:


> as far as i understand there is a officers graveyard attached to the grounds of the kilmainham hospital where the moma (museum of modern art ) of ireland is
> 
> good luck




That cemetery beside the Royal Hospital and IMMA (Irish Museum of Modern Art) is called Bully's Acre.

As far as I recall, the then Dublin Corporation nearly levelled the cemetery about fifteen or so years ago.  I think legal action was taken against them.

Some photos I took up there a couple of months back.

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]


----------



## BillK (16 Sep 2007)

SandraD,

Hi, have you tried www.genesreunited.com ?

We have traced a branch of my wife's family which split from her branch in the 1830's and now live in NewZealand.

Great fun, but can be very frustrating.


----------

